# Oklahoma billionaire cuts nearly $1M check to pro-Romney Super PAC



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*WTF ????*

.
.

*Oklahoma billionaire cuts nearly $1M check to pro-Romney Super PAC
By NBC's Michael Isikoff

Just one month after he was named Mitt Romney's top energy adviser, Oklahoma billionaire Harold Hamm contributed $985,000 to the top pro-Romney Super PAC-a donation that was the second largest the group collected in April, according to a new campaign disclosure filing today.

The cash infusion from Hamm, the chairman and CEO of Continental Resources-a firm that touts itself as "America's Oil Champion"-is a new example of how big Super PAC donors can make their policy views heard by the campaigns they are supporting.

Hamm, whose company is the largest leaseholder of the Bakken, the giant shale formation in North Dakota, has been an outspoken critic of President Obama's energy policy, including his decision to postpone the Keystone pipeline and push legislation to curb tax breaks for oil exploration.
Advertise | AdChoices

After meeting Obama at a White House event last July, Hamm complained the president "blew him off" after he tried to press him about the abundance of domestic oil supplies, according to a Business Week story last January. "It was like, 'if you're in the oil and gas industry, you don't matter,'" Hamm was quoted as saying in the story headlined, "The Man Who Bought North Dakota."

On March 1, Romney-during a campaign stop in Fargo, North Dakota-announced that Hamm would serve as chairman of the candidate's "Energy Policy Advisory Group" charged with developing a new "pro-jobs, pro-market, pro-American" energy agenda, according to a statement put out by the campaign that day. Hamm said in the statement he was backing Romney in part because he was "acutely aware" of "how outrageously [Obama] has attacked energy producers in particular."

On April 3, Hamm made his $985,000 contribution to Restore Our Future, the pro-Romney Super PAC, the group reported today. That accounts for a little more than one-fifth of the $4.6 million the group raised last month.

Hamm had already contributed $2,500-the legal maximum for the primary season-to the Romney campaign last October, as well as $61,600 to the Republican National Committee in two installments in last September and this February.

But the huge new donation to the Romney Super PAC-which can accept unlimited contributions-could potentially raise questions about the connections between his donations and his role in shaping campaign policies that might benefit his company. So far, the campaign has not publicly disclosed the other names of the energy advisory group, making it impossible to determine whether they have also given money to the Super PAC or the campaign.

"We haven't announced it yet," Romney campaign spokeswoman Andrea Saul said in an email when asked the names of other members of the campaign energy advisory group. A spokeswoman for Continental Resources, Hamm's company, declined to answer any questions about Hamm's role in the Romney campaign, referring a reporter to the campaign itself.*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

This is different than the head of GE and the unions giving money to Obama pacs how?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

$1M check


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sounds to me that Mr Hamm won't be outsourcing jobs like Obama's economic czar Immelt.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I hate lobbiest.

I hate the fact that politician's views, promises, and policies have nothing to do with what they believe in or whast truly best for The United States or its citizens…..Who ever is giving them the most money is what their policies are going to reflect on….

Sad thing thats happening to our country…..


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I think that the republicon party is putting forth the best candidate that money can buy, and if you can write a 1 million dollar check then you get a seat at the table. It's sad times for the GOP. I know what happened to the party but I can't beleive it has come so fast.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

You can thank mitch mcconnel (r. Ky.) for pushing the concept that money equates with speech. Anyone who still believes big money doesn't corrupt the political process, has his head firmly inserted in his rectum.

Steve


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

It's too bad these people can't invest their money towards the good of this country instead of themselves!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's my opinion that democracy, capitalism, individualism, and enlightened self interest are pillars of freedom. 
As long as the US Constitution and the Bill of Rights remain the foundation, folks like Hamm and Soros, et al, have every right to use their money and influence to further their political and business agendas.
For those that bemoan the effect that money plays in politics *today*, you might benefit from a closer reading of our history from Washington's campaigns through the present.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

To compare Harold Hamm to George Soros is like comparing Ghandi to Hitler. Soros is the personification of NWO EVIL! Hamm is an example of the American success story. For him to donate to a super-pac for Romney is no different that George Clooney(the looney) doing $30K/plate dinners for Obozo. Besides, maybe it's time for some American to step up to counter the actions of "Spooky Dude" Soros. As for investing HIS money toward the good of this country, how does DOMESTIC OIL PRODUCTION sound? Or would we rather give it to the Arabs who in turn finance The Muslim Brotherhood, Hezbollah, and any other extremist group from that region?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*To compare Harold Hamm to George Soros is like comparing Ghandi to Hitler.*
Agreed! I wasn't comparing them. But, maybe lumping them together wasn't too wise either.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*how does DOMESTIC OIL PRODUCTION sound*

Just more for us to export. Our gas prices are *NOT* due to an oil shortage we have been exporting more than ever because the markets elsewhere pays more. U.S. gas consumption has decreased so the oil companies are pursuing better markets.

If the *frak* the hell out of North and South Dakota our pump prices *WILL NOT* decrease!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Domestic oil production produces jobs at home. Domestic oil production lessens dependence on other sources. 
domestic oil production frees us from future black mail. Domestic oil production WILL lower oil prices world wide.
A net gain, not only for the US economy and security but for those to whom we sell our petroleum products.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*THIS IS WHAT I HEARD BACK IN 1956, or 57.*

I worked as a diesel mechanic for Cummins, & we had an oil company Semi-tractor in the shop for

repairs. During coffee break time an oil man joined us. He said that the oil in OK & Texas was seepage

from North Dakota. *After all those years, I'm beginning to believe it.*__


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

OldNovice - you are just plain wrong when you say increased domestic prod will not lower prices. Oil is traded on the open market and is a supply/demand driven product. ANY increase in production will drive prices lower. Increased prod outside the Middle East (a very volitile region) ALWAYS pushes prices lower than increased prod IN the Middle East.

Supply/Demand…more supply prices go down…simple basic High School economics, AND we reap the benefits of the $ for exploration, extraction, transport, etc being spent here and not in Kuwait….again SIMPLE High School Economics….


----------

